# New mona lisa



## Jillaroo (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

NOOOOOooooo.....!!!!


----------



## Michael. (Sep 12, 2013)

.

A good one...

A few more...

.

  

.​


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2013)

LOL@Jill & Michael's pictures!

For years, whenever I heard the song _Mona Lisa_ by Nat King Cole I always thought the lyrics were -



> Mona Lisa
> Mona Lisa, men have maimed you ...



I blithely went around singing it that way until a friend corrected me one day. I liked MY version better.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 13, 2013)

Liked the song more than the painting, never could see what the fascination in it was.  I wouldn't want it hanging in my lounge room no matter what they reckon it's worth.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Liked the song more than the painting, never could see what the fascination in it was.  I wouldn't want it hanging in my lounge room no matter what they reckon it's worth.



For those art lovers throughout time, it's been popular because of the mystery surrounding the subject's identity and her enigmatic expression.  Besides, it's da Vinci!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 13, 2013)

Michaelangelo trumped Da Vinci, big time!  Just my opinion, but I think ole Leo played the fame game in the right social circles and got more recognition than he deserves.  Most of his inventions etc were flights of fancy no more wonderful than early sci-fi writers came up with (think Dick Tracy's TV watch etc) he never actually built any of them. And he didn't turn out a fraction of the work Mich'o did, nor was it anything approaching the scope, from sculpture to painting.  Leo's just famous for being famous.

..so there!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> .  Leo's just famous for being famous.



You mean, like Paris and Kim and the rest of those idiots?  Yikes!


----------

